# Z370 Board help for i7 8700(non K)



## DeadlyTitan (Nov 21, 2017)

So i am building a pc with i7 8700(non k) CPU and having a bit of confusion in choosing the board for my build.

These are the boards available to me.

*MSI Z370 Gaming Plus*
*MSI Z370 A-Pro*
*Gigabyte Z370 HD3P*
*Asus Prime Z370 - P*

So among them, which one is the best? those are the only cheap Z370 boards available to me.  Please suggest.


Edit - sorry for the messy vote poll, i haven't realized i have typed A-Pro twice and there is no option to remove it.


----------



## ASOT (Nov 21, 2017)

Get the one with best audio sound,more usb,power phases and cooling


----------



## jaggerwild (Nov 21, 2017)

BEST CHEAP MSI mostly cheap, Gaming my vote.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 21, 2017)

since you already have a Z board, i would suggest getting the k version. it costs ALOT more though(+cooler), so I kinda get what you're coming from. the 8700k is already the best Z370 chip it can handle(assuming intel changes sockets again in 9th gen), so if you are getting the 8700 you are getting only second best.

or you can wait for the cheaper non Z chipset boards.

PS. They are pretty much the same for the average user, buy the one that you think looks the best or fits with your PC color scheme(especially if you have a windowed case)


----------



## FireFox (Nov 21, 2017)

I voted Asus Prime Z370 - P


----------



## ASOT (Nov 21, 2017)

No worth the H or B series,he needs the Z370 power delivery phases,features,etc for the i7 8700


----------



## DeadlyTitan (Nov 21, 2017)

lyndonguitar said:


> since you already have a Z board, i would suggest getting the k version. it costs ALOT more though(+cooler), so I kinda get what you're coming from. the 8700k is already the best Z370 chip it can handle(assuming intel changes sockets again in 9th gen), so if you are getting the 8700 you are getting only second best.
> 
> or you can wait for the cheaper non Z chipset boards.
> 
> PS. They are pretty much the same for the average user, buy the one that you think looks the best or fits with your PC color scheme(especially if you have a windowed case)




i never liked the overclockable CPU's, its just i have horrid luck and wont trust anything regarding chance. i'll gladly pick a locked CPU over overclockable cpu anyday knowing i am getting all my money's worth and being happy with it than trying my luck out on the silicon lottery. It just sucks when you got the short end of the stick and i cant deal with it.

Also the K version alone costs about $100 more than the non K where i live and add in a decent cooler which costs around $200 ( yea yea i know prices suck where i live) that total amounts to $300, for that amount i can get a 512 GB SSD which i can store all my games and stuff.

Am never the one that goes for the looks. Where i live Looks costs, a lot and i mean really lot, so instead i just pick whatever works and gives the best bang for my buck.



ASOT said:


> Get the one with best audio sound,more usb,power phases and cooling



those stuff overwhelms me, i just want a reliable board that works. 



jaggerwild said:


> BEST CHEAP MSI mostly cheap, Gaming my vote.



well cheap yes but how is its quality ? i want a reliable board.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 21, 2017)

judging on your replies, prices suck where you live and you don't care much with the boards features and all that technically and just want a reliable board so i would suggest just waiting for the cheaper non Z boards. and spent the extra on whatever is needed(storage, ram, gpu, etc)


----------



## DeadlyTitan (Nov 21, 2017)

lyndonguitar said:


> judging on your replies, prices suck where you live and you don't care much with the boards features and all that technically and just want a reliable board so i would suggest just waiting for the cheaper non Z boards. and spent the extra on whatever is needed(storage, ram, gpu, etc)




Yea not the best place to live, if you are a tech savvy guy. Wait its actually the worst place to live if you are into tech and want to buy the latest and greatest. 

This pc is costing me an eye watering $4000, which is why i cannot afford to upgrade anytime soon. and wouldn't even think of upgrading any other parts for that matter. Its just too expensive.   

i am coming from a decade old quad core (core 2 quad) cpu platform which had an r7 250 1GB DDR5, and before that i had a pentium 2. so even though i said 5 years i am likely going to keep this for more than 5, unless there are some major improvements in the desktop CPU. 

Coming from such an old platform, i really cannot wait for cheaper non oc boards to be released which is like 3+ months.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 21, 2017)

DeadlyTitan said:


> Yea not the best place to live, if you are a tech savvy guy. Wait its actually the worst place to live if you are into tech and want to buy the latest and greatest.
> 
> This pc is costing me an eye watering $4000, which is why i cannot afford to upgrade anytime soon. and wouldn't even think of upgrading any other parts for that matter. Its just too expensive.
> 
> ...



Fair enough


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 22, 2017)

well you already waited 5 years. so what's 3 more months so you can get what's really the bang for the buck? I'd say buy the RAMs now but hold off on the CPU/mobo. stocks of 8700 will increase thus reducing the price together with the cheaper mobos you'll save alot of money


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 26, 2017)

lyndonguitar said:


> well you already waited 5 years. so what's 3 more months so you can get what's really the bang for the buck? I'd say buy the RAMs now but hold off on the CPU/mobo. stocks of 8700 will increase thus reducing the price together with the cheaper mobos you'll save alot of money



I agree with this guy, save now and just wait it out. Maybe even wait until Ryzen refresh, rumors are IPC gains are huge... honestly that is why I went with i5-8400 this round for $187 free ship no tax... because it was a massive upgrade from my 2500k, and I want to see Ice Lake and Ryzen 2 fight in late 2018 early 2019... whoever wins that fight, is when I am going to sell everything I own and build my ultimate rig. Though many would consider an i5-8400 and 1080 ti already an ultimate rig I guess... so I don't know, I am addicted I guess?


----------

